# Wife not Horny too much.



## baltimorebarry (Dec 7, 2011)

My wife hates to get on top of me during sex. Says she feels ashamed. Doesn't even give a BJ unless I ask. I have made her orgasm with my mouth,hands,penis and leg. Is this normal? I'm a good looking guy with a high sex drive but she is a different animal. I have done it all from being romantic to just getting her drunk and nothing seems to take away her fears. Although I did get her drunk after a wedding and it was like a different girl and we had sex in all positions all night. That was 2 years ago. I need some wisdom.


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

Accept the good things you have going, and forget the position. Or fight about it until she can't stand you and stops having sex or destroys the marriage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Based on your other post in CWI maybe if she stopped sleeping with other men it would be different?

Was she always like this throughout the marriage with positions or was it after the infidelity on your part and hers that this started?


----------



## baltimorebarry (Dec 7, 2011)

No she was not always like this. I forgot to be a gentleman. I could never disagree with her without trying to prove my point about something. I'm sure that got irritating over time. If she acted the way I have over the years, I wouldn't be very much into sex either. The problem has been me all along and I was too ignorant to realize that. All I can do is work on myself to be better.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

baltimorebarry said:


> I have made her orgasm with my .................and leg. Is this normal?


:scratchhead: Was she humping your leg? :scratchhead:


----------



## baltimorebarry (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah. You know when you're making out and groping each other with clothes on. My leg would rest between her's and she would rub her woman part on it as we kissed. It doesn't work the other way around because I would end up on my knees crying in pain.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Stop asking.

Start taking and start telling.

Her phobias are just that, hers.

As long as you let her issues control the way you act, it won't change. Let the caveman out, be a viking for a night. Don't ask her to get on top, toss her on top. Then show her how much you love it.

( I would never compare a woman to a dog )

When you play with a dog, do you ask it if it wants to run? No, you grab it, rub it, scratch it behind the ears, then throw the ball. You decide how long, how rough, how far, etc.....Then you light a fire in the fireplace and put the dog to sleep peacefully.

Think how good life would be if spouses treated each other like the family dog.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

baltimorebarry said:


> Although I did get her drunk after a wedding and it was like a different girl and we had sex in all positions all night. That was 2 years ago. I need some wisdom.


:rofl: The solution seems simple: get more alcohol next time you fool around. 

I find that I am a lot more uninhibited if I've had a glass of wine or two.


----------

